

How to name a startup - timcederman
http://www.cederman.com/?p=30

======
ericb
I was thinking my site, testomatix.com, was going to escape unscathed until
you got to the ix's, only to find out ix is "the new rama." Argh. Nice post,
though. :-)

------
edu
Find a domain you like and which is avaiable?

~~~
Prrometheus
How about a feasible suggestion?

Domain squatting is ridiculous. At least when you had land grabs in the old
west, they made you improve the property in order to keep it.

~~~
edu
But we are not talking about domain squatting, we talk about how to name a
startup.

Maybe I'm wrong, but I assume that when someone picks a name and domain for a
startup is because they plan to use it. When would you register a domain then?

------
ideas101
also visit

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=142002>

